# אהיב



## airelibre

Have you ever heard this word used before to mean 'loveable'? Would you understand it on its own, without any context? I heard someone say it but they had to preface it with the English 'loveable', something like יש בו משהו loveable, משהו "אהיב"

I'm also wondering whether this is something they coined on the spot, or something that has its origins further back.


----------



## tFighterPilot

I never heard this word, but it is something I'd understand.


----------



## ystab

I've heard it. Since the Mishqal Qateel is often used for adjectives that mean -able, these neologisms are understood by native speakers.


----------



## airelibre

Do these neologisms only work with kal verbs with three root letters? Do even some of these not work?


----------



## ystab

Well, a three-letter root is the simplest form, and I don't think people would bother figuring out how to form the words in the other roots. Regarding Qal, for the most of it yes, but keep in mind that some roots have a meaning of their own that goes, with some variations, through all Binyanim, so it is difficult to determine.

I guess that with such slangish neologisms, it is very context-dependent, and not everyone might understand you if you make up such words. For example, if I made up the word צביע, without context, I don't think many people would understand that I meant colorable/paintable, especially when the conjugation can mean something a bit different (צביעה - the action of coloring/painting).


----------



## Tararam

Yes, this mishkal is very active in colloquial speech, I actually think no native speaker would have a problem understanding what "צביע" is.
It's not necessarily related to binyan qal as much as it is to the roots.
The root b-q-sh is conjugated in pi'el/pu'al/hitpa'el and I think everyone would instinctively understand what "בקיש" is (something that you can ask/"askable"). Furthermore, it completely depends on the gzerot of the roots. For example, גזרת נחי ל"י/ל"א verbs are not understandable in this mishkal even though they can be conjugated in qal: מ-צ-א, ב-נ-ה , ק-נ-ה, ר-א-ה, נ-ש-א with the exception of ק-ר-א that gives "קריא".


----------



## arielipi

i object tararam, i think even resting liya are understandable.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks for all the information. Very interesting.


----------



## origumi

Whether it's technically acceptable or not, my suggestion to you is to avoid using the word אהיב.


----------



## airelibre

I agree with your advice, the question was more out of curiosity than a desire to make up words like this.


----------



## arielipi

I reject the objection of the advice.


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> I reject the objection of the advice.



Sorry, I don't understand!?


----------



## arielipi

I do bit agree with origumi's advice


----------

